# Forehand Arms revolver?



## sharpshooter_boss (Oct 26, 2005)

I don't really know much about it. I haven't seen the pistol in person, but I HAVE seen a few pics, and had everything written down for me as to what was written on it, and markings, etc.. So Here's what I know. IT's either a .32 or .38 Smith and Wesson cartridge. Not sure which, because the grandfather who owns it has no idea about it, and the Uncle who is currently in possesion of it is not on good terms with me. The serial number is #152389. It looks to be either a 3" or 3 1/2" barrel, octogon, not round. Every picture I have been able to find of either an Iver and Johnson, Forehand and Wadsworth, Forehand Arms, or Harrington and Richards pistol of this size has had a round barrel, or if it was octogon, it was super short, as in less than 2". I did manage to find one picture on an auction site a year ago, but there wasn't any info on it. But someone must have wanted it because they paid over $1000 for it. 
The only markings on it are Forehand Arms Co., Worchester Mass, Double Action, and Patd June2, 1891. Can anyone tell me ANYTHING about this gun? I am at a major loss. there is info out there on the company and such, but i can't find anything on this particular weapon. hepl?


----------

